

Content Creators Coalition - talos
http://contentcreatorscoalition.org/

======
mscottmcbee
I find it interesting there's no representation of games or game creation.

~~~
talos
The lack of any categories for digital-era content creators (particularly
noticeable in the "Writers" section) is possibly telling. Haven't been able to
find out much about this group, though.

